# Mallard Ducks...The Take Off!



## EricD

As I was visiting the Eagles nest i made a quick pass down by the Lake.........


----------



## mJs

wow... those are incredible... just the clarity and the color!  What lens were you using for this?


----------



## Pugs

550mm focal length?  What lens were you using, indeed?!

I LOVE number two in the series!  How their wing and body positions are so similar but just slightly different!


----------



## EricD

Pugs said:


> 550mm focal length?  What lens were you using, indeed?!
> 
> I LOVE number two in the series!  How their wing and body positions are so similar but just slightly different!



Nikkor 200-400MM F4, Ed, IF, VR lens with a 1.4X t.c.

Forgot this one


----------



## Pugs

EricD said:


> Nikkor 200-400MM F4, Ed, IF, VR lens with a 1.4X t.c.
> 
> Forgot this one


 
Oh, Hell! That's just phenomenal! :thumbup::thumbup:

Lines, shapes, repeated shapes, beautiful clarity and focus, vibrant natural looking colors, background beautifully soft... SH!T!!  Be proud of this one!


----------



## Eco

Impressive!  So, are the prints hanging up in your home yet?

BTW, did you flush them out or were you set up and something else prompted them to take flight?


----------



## gummibear

LOVE these, especially #2 awesome pics


----------



## Jhamb

Wow those really are some amazing photos! Congrats on the beautiful shots! Please let us know what lens you used!


----------



## EricD

Eco said:


> Impressive!  So, are the prints hanging up in your home yet?
> 
> BTW, did you flush them out or were you set up and something else prompted them to take flight?





Thanks.....I was just hanging out down by the lake waiting on something to fly by. Hundreds of Ducks in the water, but they were just floating around. I saw a helicopter flying low over the area amd i knew the Ducks would spook soon as it got closer....I was right!


----------

